# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  MERP Maps at Lindefirion.net.....

## thebax2k

Sampsa Rydman is a talented Finn whose been crafting maps of Middle Earth for quite some time.  His Middle Earth Maps can be found at http://lindefirion.net/maps/.  Some of them are very well done, check out the maps of near harad, the third corsair war, cardolan, and Urezayan among others.  One project that he's still working on is creating a 3d model in Autodesk of Pelargir, a major port in Southern Gondor.  The results look amazing so far: http://wiki.lindefirion.net/ProjectPelargir

----------


## monks

Hi bax, Ooh, very nice! I've known of Sampsa's maps for some time. The Pelargir model is news to me though. That's fantastic! 

 We're doing something similar. You can check out the ME-DEM Project's landscape model also based on ICE's maps on here:
http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...th-DEM-Project

I've often looked at the ICE maps and always wanted to get down to that level of detail, but I've always got something or other I need to improve on the terrain model.

monks

----------


## Steel General

Thanks for posting...

----------


## ravells

Lovely stuff. Thanks for posting.

----------

